# Log Bed plans



## nylarlathotep2003 (Feb 29, 2008)

greetings all i'm looking for some log bed plans. my girlfriend likes only that style i asked her if i could use nails. she wants it peg built. ive never done anything like that. i think i have an idea . but i'm not sure. 

why could she not want a 4 poster bed or a trundel or a canapie bed. thoes i can do. 

the things we do for women to make them happy 

thanks for any help 
charles


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

you know those tenon cutters that go onto your drill "do work".I believe rockler has 2 different sizes and Woodcraft has the router type.Where I live,this form of craftsmanship(lodgestyle)is hot!People come from miles around to buy this type of bed.My dad actually sells these beds in his store but orders them as kits and he assembles them.Said he couldn't compete with the companies building the parts.....anyway,i'm too lazy right now to post a link for the tenon cutters but there easy to find on any search engine....Goodluck with that Girlfriend and bedbuilding thing!:sleeping:


----------

